# Relacing Leisure Battery - Knaus C510 with Fiat Ducato base



## 117552 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Guys, I am replacing my leisure battery for the first time and have two questions:
1. I purchased a Wetline 110AH battery - it's a lead acid battery. Can anybody recommend this type and are there any safety problems with a liquid acid battery under the driver seat?
2. My camper is a Knaus Traveller C510 - the base van is a Ducato. I can't see any easy way to lift the driver seat to replace the leisure battery. Am I missing something or should I just go ahead and unbolt the seat? Wasn't sure if there's an easier way - the seat is an Aguti captain seat. 

Cheers in advance -


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*seat removal*

i have removed the seats (2 leisure batts under seats)to check electrolite,
no problems, just remove the star bolts and lift away.

incidently, i use a dentists spoon mirror with a torch to check the level normally,but to be honest, removing the seats is no problem, remember to slide them back and forward to access the bolts


----------



## 117552 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for that. I'll give it a shot today and all going well the new larger battery I bought will fit in! Much appreciated - thanks.


----------

